# "Fianza" upon apartment rentals



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello,

I am about to rent an apartment and I would like to confirm what a "fianza" is.

As far as I am concerned it is a guarantee that the agreed rental will be paid to the landlord monthly/weekly/etc. Once the contract is over you get that money back.

Am I right?

Thank you very much!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

It's a deposit. MAKE SURE it's deposited into a bank account and registered as such.

It's also to ensure that any imperfections you may cause are covered. You should get it back IF everything is OK - But I'm aware of cases where the fianza disappeared.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Cheers Chris!

I ended up renting a place around the Pacífico metro. The landlords were pretty nice and the fianza will be deposited as such and will be given back to me after a yrs contract (should there be no damage).


----------

